# WorldMark Orlando -Reunion



## travs2 (Jul 14, 2015)

Has anyone ever stayed at the WorldMark Orlando in Reunion Florida?  .....3 bedrooms....just wondering what it is like.

[_Not a question about TUGBBS.   Moving to Florida forum._ - mg]


----------



## travs2 (Jul 14, 2015)

*WorldMark Orlando Resort in Reunion, Florida*

So nobody has vacationed at the WorldMark Orlando Resort in Reunion Florida? Would love to hear what the condos are like and what the resort itself offers.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 14, 2015)

You may want to post this question under worldmark sub forum.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 15, 2015)

Reunion is a large resort and only a very small number of the condos are timeshares;  Worldmark or Wyndham.  
 The units are quite nice and the resort itself, spectacular, 3 golf courses, several neighborhood pools, a roof top pool at the hotel,, several restaurants, and a waterpark

if Disney is your thing the parks are about 10 miles away


----------



## travs2 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks Ron.  I appreciate your insight into this resort.  It helps us out greatly because I just wasn't sure about this place.

I was looking for the WorldMark sub forum but must have missed it.  I'll look again.


----------



## grammad (Jul 15, 2015)

We stayed at the reunion resort thru wyndham. They all are 3 bedroom condos. It's a quiet resort. They gave us arm bands for free use of the water park. Not very big but we didn't have children with us anyway. And as mentioned 3 golf courses and a big hotel. Lots of area to walk around. If you like to relax this is a good place to be.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## NKN (Jul 24, 2015)

We are going in January for the first time.   Looking forward to trying it out.

Nkn. :whoopie::whoopie:


----------



## travs2 (Jul 25, 2015)

Looking forward to you reporting back here with your comments about this resort.


----------



## silentg (Jul 25, 2015)

Reunion is an area near I-4 heading to Tampa, it is further away from other timeshare resorts. I have visited here but not stayed. If you want to be close to I-4 and points west this is a good place to stay, but you will need a car.  Still not far from Disney about  ten miles. also an easy drive to Tampa ( except construction in St Pete area). You will have a nice time.  
Silentg


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 30, 2015)

There are several great reviews, all tell how outstanding it is.  We've been there several times: 
You can see some photos from our BLOG

https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?b...nClosedMenu=allposts;postNum=163;src=postname


https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?b...nClosedMenu=allposts;postNum=411;src=postname


----------



## Paumavista (Dec 30, 2015)

*Loved it!!!*

We went for a few days after our week at Disney because the resort is so great I wanted to spend my vacation time there.  

The unit we stayed in was REALLY NICE....equal to or better than most Marriott's or that level.  And the size was excellent....nice seating on the deck; beautiful, well equipped kitchen & 3 bedrooms/3 baths!  

We absolutely loved the water park area....kids did not want to leave (so I'm glad we weren't choosing between Disney and the resort).  Beautifully landscaped.  We rented bikes and my husband played golf.

Highly recommend.

**We rented via the resort, we don't own a timeshare.


----------



## NKN (Jan 11, 2016)

Not overly optimistic, at the moment.   I called today to confirm a Friday check-in and the phone keeps getting routed somewhere else and then you have to leave a message for them to call you.  Six hours later and no one has called yet.

Not impressed.

NKN


----------



## silentg (Jan 11, 2016)

NKN said:


> Not overly optimistic, at the moment.   I called today to confirm a Friday check-in and the phone keeps getting routed somewhere else and then you have to leave a message for them to call you.  Six hours later and no one has called yet.
> 
> Not impressed.
> 
> NKN



Try this http://www.reunionresort.com/contact-us


----------



## NKN (Jan 11, 2016)

Okay, I gave it a try.

Thanks.
NKN


----------



## NKN (Jan 11, 2016)

*Eating in Reunion*

Other than at the resort, any interesting places to eat nearby?  Not too expensive?   Non-chain places?

Nkn


----------



## NKN (Jan 16, 2016)

Update from Reunion.

I finally got through on Tuesday to confirm a Friday checkin.  Their email response to my written confirm request didn't come until Wednesday.

Interestingly, when we stopped at the gatehouse, the guard gave us our parking pass.  But, the bell hop at the main building told us to go in and turn left.   Well there are no signs and that puts us at the "dreaded" Wyndham desk.  But, she sensed that we didn't want to attend any meetings and left it at that.  

Then we stepped to the right side of the lobby and actually registered.   North Villas, Building R, Unit #303.  Out in the back of beyond, but that was what I had asked for...a quiet unit.

The unit looks nice but we noticed a few issues:
*a spare sliding screen door on the balcony
* a plugged toilet in the 2nd bath; they had cleaned the bowl and never flushed it.  So we got to fix that.
* for a unit that sleeps 8 people, we had no sauce pans, other than two fry pans and a stock pot.   So I called and they sent over a young guy who handed me a fry pan.  I said I have two of those, I want a sauce pan.  He came back with a brand new sauce pan, that might have been big enough for a can of soup.  I think I need to be more specific on this issue, so I'll go over to Admin later.  Or, we'll just have to eat out !!!  

Bed was comfortable and unit was clean.

More later, after we have explored for a bit.

NKN


----------



## travs2 (Jan 16, 2016)

Looking forward to more of your "take" on this resort and the unit.  Did you get some sauce pans delivered?  When we arrive in March I really hope there are adequate kitchen supplies and cooking utensils available.  We will be cooking some meals in.  Is your unit in a large condo type building or a smaller duplex unit?  Are there pools near your unit?  Do they supply dishwasher liquid/paper towels/coffee filters etc or do we need to bring our own?  Thanks for your update and looking forward to learning more!


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jan 16, 2016)

NKN said:


> Update from Reunion.
> 
> * for a unit that sleeps 8 people, we had no sauce pans, other than two fry pans and a stock pot.   So I called and they sent over a young guy who handed me a fry pan.  I said I have two of those, I want a sauce pan.  He came back with a brand new sauce pan, that might have been big enough for a can of soup.  I think I need to be more specific on this issue, so I'll go over to Admin later.  Or, we'll just have to eat out !!!
> 
> ...



Do you know if you are in Worldmark or Wyndham unit? If Worldmark not only should you have a variety of pots and pans, you should have a typed list on the inside of the door of one of the upper cabinets. 
you should also have a tray of 6 different spices in very small packets.

If that list is there you will be responsible for everything on it so be sure to get it straightened out before check out.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jan 16, 2016)

NKN said:


> Update from Reunion.
> 
> I finally got through on Tuesday to confirm a Friday checkin.  Their email response to my written confirm request didn't come until Wednesday.
> 
> ...




I doubt you have heard the last from the "host". Beware of a request to come to your unit for a welcome package.


----------



## NKN (Jan 16, 2016)

Worldmark and NO list anywhere.  Everything else in the kitchen is normal.  Just no sauce pans.   And they cannot seem to provide any.  Started with two 12-inch fry pans and one 8-inch high stock pot. Was offered another fry pan, three times.  Finally ended up with a second stock pot and a tiny sauce pan that will barely hold a can of soup.   We gave up and will make do.  Will have fun with my review when I leave !

Personally, I don't think they want us cooking.  The decoration behind the stove top is a stucco bas relief.   I'd hate to have to clean bacon grease off that.

It is just really strange.  

Thanks for your input.

Nkn


----------



## NKN (Jan 16, 2016)

Forgot to mention.  Well stocked, otherwise with a few herbs and tiny Salt.pepper and soaps and paper towels.  Coffee for one or two days.  Uses the V-shaped filters, 2 or 4, depending on how much you make.

Plenty of pillows in each BR but rooms 2 and 3 are kind of small. Room 2 has two full beds and room 3 has a king bed.

Just no sauce pans.  And not enough neighbors around to ask if they have any.  

As for the pools, those weren't high on my list, but they have 7 pools in the resort.  They have a resort map online which does show the pools.  But the map isn't really good at showing the buildings.    In our corner, the map shows one building, but there are prob 10.  Our building is a 3-4 story condo bldg.

Nkn


----------



## NKN (Jan 17, 2016)

:whoopie::whoopie:   The issue with the sauce pans has finally been resolved after ten visits by various staff members to our condo unit, who just didn't understand what we wanted or expected.

Interestingly, it was the Wyndham "host" William who took the initiative to solve the problem.   He had called this AM to see if we wanted to attend Monday's meeting.   He then asked if everything was okay.  And I explained the sauce pan issue.   He didn't actually say that he would try to help but I was hoping.

Four hours later he knocked on the door, saw what we needed and said he would be back.  He came back within an hour with a medium-size sauce pan.

THANK YOU, WILLIAM !!

In the meantime, I learned:   (1) Wyndham/Worldmark run the timeshare units but they don't handle (usually) the housekeeping and maintenance issues.  That is handled by Reunion Resorts, which runs the hotel.  (2)   Reunion Resorts has a different level of service than Wyndham.

Normally, I don't like Wyndham, but this time, they came through.

More later.

NKN


----------



## tslonaker (Jan 23, 2016)

*Reunion Orlando*

I have stayed at Reunion twice and had a great experience both times. Once in a 3 br with my son, wives, and 3 grandchildren. Overlooked a beautiful golf course, spacious and nicely appointed, a very interesting lazy river and pool. The only downside was that on two consecutive nights at roughly 2 am we were all awakened by fire alarms and forced to evacuate the buildings for about an hour or more each night. Apparently they were experiencing a problem with the fire risers or something. Not pleasant, but I suppose, something that could happen anywhere. Also, this is a location that is fairly remote and you will need a car obviously to fully enjoy the surrounding area, even within the resort development.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 23, 2016)

*Why isn't it a RCI GOLD CROWN?*

I could have sworn the Reunion resorts were RCI Gold Crown but lately I've noticed that they don't have the Gold Crown icon.

Does anyone know why?


----------



## utahjazzfan1232 (Jan 23, 2016)

*Water park for RCI exhanges*

Hello. I just joined TUG and this is my post! 

I have an RCI weeks exchange booked to Worldmark Orlando - Reunion later this year. 

grammad indicated they stayed through Wyndham and received free arm bands for the water park. Does anyone know if RCI exchanges get free arm bands to the water park as well?

Thank you!


----------



## NKN (Jan 24, 2016)

To get a general idea of how big the resort is, find the map that they post online which shows where different things are, such as the pools.  Their map does not show "all" buildings.

Then compare that map to a map of the area on Google earth, which does show all buildings.

The WaterPark is actually in an area all by itself.   With a 5-10 minute walk from the closest units.

Some units have pools reasonably close and others don't.


If you are exchanging in through Wyndham or Worldmark, you may be restricted to certain buildings, I just don't know what they are.

We were a Worldmark exchange, via RCI, and we were in Bldg R in the North Villas.


NKN


----------



## travs2 (Jan 24, 2016)

NKN.....were you near a pool in Bldg. 7?

Did you get free wrist bands for the water park?

Was there high pressure to go to "presentation"?

Thanks...we will be there through RCI in March so any other information about the resort would be helpful.


----------



## NKN (Jan 24, 2016)

Traves2,

We were not offered wrist bands, so I don't know anything about them.  But we were there in off-season.

The resort is a very large resort with a wide assortment of accommodations:  hotel, apt rentals, house rentals, house ownership, timeshares. 

We were not in Bldg 7 and I don't know where that it.    We were in the North Villas, Bldg R, Room 303.   We specifically asked for a unit not near the water park.  It would have been a 10 minute walk, as we went past it several times on our walks.

The layout of the North Villas is like a small 'n' .   8-10 Bldgs on either side with a golf tee in the middle.  The pool was only on one side and there was a path from one side to the other, where the top of the "n" is, around the end of the golf tee.

Earlier in this string, someone listed a link to the resort where you could communicate with them.  I would suggest that you state that you exchanged into  Wyndham or Worldmark and ask if that restricts you to certain neighborhoods or bldgs.    Once you have that info, you could look at their resort map and the Google earth maps and determine your best options.

A week or so prior to your visit, communicate with them again and refine your preferences.  If you need or want to be less than 50' from a pool, then you need to tell them that upfront.  Also, it might help to state the ages of your children.

Note:  their phone system is awful and you can get stuck in a perpetual phone loop without talking with anyone.  So the written communications through their web site worked a little better.

I felt that their presentation pressure was minimal, which was odd for Wyndham.  But I stated upfront that I had been a member of RCI for 30 years and wasn't interested.

Good luck.

NKN


----------

